# Is 125k miles too much?



## jerseydubs (Nov 15, 2007)

Looking at an 04 allroad 6 speed, 125k comes with an extra 3 year/100k miles warranty on motor and trans. Just curious if the mileage is too high or not, still waiting to find out if the timing belt and turbos have been replaced


----------



## jerseydubs (Nov 15, 2007)

turbos,waterpump/TB done within the last year and a half. One owner car, clean title, only serivced at Audi of Bernardsville.$10000 firm. what do you think?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Is 125k miles too much? (jerseydubs)*

blue book is 9k


----------



## jerseydubs (Nov 15, 2007)

which blue book value did you look at? from what i checked the blue book was close to 14k...


----------

